
NNSA, national labs, Nvidia to develop open-source LLVM Fortran compiler - scott_karana
https://www.llnl.gov/news/nnsa-national-labs-team-nvidia-develop-open-source-fortran-compiler-technology
======
dang
Url changed from [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/11/llvm-t...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/11/llvm-to-get-fortran-compiler-that-targets-parallel-gpus-in-
clusters/), which points to this.

